# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  wine σε mac

## tempo

καλησπέρα,

διάβασα ότι υπάρχει νέα έκδοση του wine για mac https://www.winehq.org/

έχει κανείς εγκατεστημένο το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα;
κατά την εγκατάσταση θέλει τίποτα ιδιαίτερες ρυθμίσεις;
λειτουργεί καλά με τα παιχνίδια;
μήπως δημιουργεί δυσλειτουργίες ή προβληματική απεγκατάσταση;

ευχαριστώ

----------

